# SUM Year End Clearance.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

A new level of Zaniness......

" 2012 Year End Customer Appreciation Sales

2012 Year End Customer Appreciation Sales**

Thank you for all of the you the supports throughout 2012.

Marine Fish :
Damsels and chromis are $2.5ea

Red Firefish, Blue Dartfish,Watchman gobies, small wrasses(EX: Sixline W.) ,blennies, Cardinals, Dottybacks , Clownfish (Wild caught) $5ea

Anthias, Fairywrasses, Flasher Wrasses, Large Wrasse (EX: Melanarus W.),Filefish, Jawfish, Groupers, Dwarf Angelfish, Purple Firefish, Hawkfish $10ea

Tangs/surgeonfish, Butterflies, Eels, Puffer,Foxface, Triggerfish, Lionfish, CB Goldstripe Maroon $15ea

CB Designer Clownfish , Large Angelfish $25ea

XL Tasselated Eel $50ea, XL Black spot Puffer $35ea

Any instock Anemones $10ea

Inverts:
 Tectus, Trochus, Narsarius Cerith, Magarita $ 0.50ea
Hermit Crabs $0.50ea
Tiger Narsarius $1.0ea
Mexican Turbo Snails $1.5ea
Cleaner Shrimps $7 ea
Blood Shrimps $10ea
Octopus $20ea
Valcano Starfish $15, other Starfish $5ea
Conches, Urchins, Boxer Shrimps, pistol shrimps $5ea
Halequin Shrimp $10ea

Indonesian Coral (Maricultured Sps , Lps ,softies) 50%off of the listed price
Aussie Coral 10% Off

**Some exceptions may apply, and some items are not listed. please ask our staff for more details. All Livestock Sales are Cash and Carry.

Any instock Drygoods 10% OFF.

Sales effective from Dec 28 to 30,2012, While quantities last.

Thanks
Ken
www.seaumarine.com
905-475-1089 "


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be there knocking on their door at 10:30...who's coming with?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Won't be around I'm afraid. I'll be busy pretending to work tomorrow. Also....waiting for a few prized LFS shipments.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

just setup a dummy...nobody will notice


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

...they've caught on.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I went today at exactly 11:00 and there were a few people floating around and I must admit I couldn't stop laughing at the older grey haired guy that works there (never seen him before) as he was yelling at a customer who was on the phone. He was like "hay buddy, the whole store is waiting for you to get off the phone so you can pick up one snail"

Anyways I picked up a gbta, filter sock, dottyback, snails, a couple emerald crabs, and some food for a very reasonable price! 

The tanks were definitely in need of a good cleaning but you could totally see that Ken was trying to empty out the tanks since there wasn't much left in them.

I also almost picked up a octopus but decided against it.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I was in around 1pm. It wasn't very busy I was surprised but glad. I was really hoping for an orchid dottyback but they didn't have any so I just got a bunch of snails, and a strawberry conch. Excellent prices on most livestock, which is good becasue I think my hermit crabs have already eaten two of the new snails


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Julie I'm positive I saw 6 or 7 orchid dottybacks. My wife wanted to buy one but we settled on a roay dottyback for $5

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Julie I'm positive I saw 6 or 7 orchid dottybacks. My wife wanted to buy one but we settled on a roay dottyback for $5
> 
> Sorry to hear that.


hm... I don't think so... I saw lots of magenta (purple) dottybacks there, which look just like the orchid but are far less peaceful. Maybe thats what you are remembering. I also specifically asked Ken and he said that they didn't have any orchids. No worries though. I don't mind taking time to find my fish, I'm very patient and like to research and get exactly what I want in the order that I want it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There you go! It was the magenta ones that I saw and I guess it's a good thing we didn't pick them up.

Hope you find one!


----------

